# 98 Frontier speakers



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

i cant seem to find out if the door speakers for my 98 frontier ext-cab are 5.25 or 6.5. or can i fit either size. it has 5.25's now but need to upgrade. also is there any factory rear speakers in these trucks, it sucks only having door speakers and tweeters. let me know, thanks.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you answered your own question, man. If you know that it has 5.25's now, why would you wonder what size they are or should be?


----------



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

98FrontiSE said:


> i cant seem to find out if the door speakers for my 98 frontier ext-cab are 5.25 or 6.5. or can i fit either size. it has 5.25's now but need to upgrade. also is there any factory rear speakers in these trucks, it sucks only having door speakers and tweeters. let me know, thanks.


you have 6.5 and you should have 4.25 speakers somewhere in the back. try taking off some panals and the carpet that covers the rear wall.


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> I think you answered your own question, man. If you know that it has 5.25's now, why would you wonder what size they are or should be?


i didnt answer my own question, i know 5.25's fit but dont know if 6.5's fit. i have 5.25's in it now and just wanted to know if i could upgrade to 6.5's. :dumbass:


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

FrontierTuner said:


> you have 6.5 and you should have 4.25 speakers somewhere in the back. try taking off some panals and the carpet that covers the rear wall.


thanks, i will try later on tonight and post again when i find out.


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

found out i DONT have any rear speakers, just the door speakers and tweeters. has anyone done any custom work to put 6.5 inch speakers in the ext-cab part of their truck?


----------

